# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Tb500

## tigerspawn

Thymosin beta 4 is currently being researched as a peptide to help accelerate wound healing and cellular repair. Research confirms that T4 is a potent, naturally occurring wound repair factor with anti-inflammatory properties. Recent studies have shown that this peptide is present in wound fluid and when taken, it promotes wound healing, muscle building and speeds up recovery time of muscles fibres and their cells. 

Thymosin beta 4 is currently being researched as a peptide to help accelerate wound healing and cellular repair. Research confirms that T4 is a potent, naturally occurring wound repair factor with anti-inflammatory properties. Recent studies have shown that this peptide is present in wound fluid and when taken, it promotes wound healing, muscle building and speeds up recovery time of muscles fibres and their cells. . 

The presence of this peptide could be found in several mouse and rat tissues. These include thymus, spleen, lung, brain, liver, as well as heart muscle. Peritoneal macrophages could have higher concentrations of this peptide. This suggests the fact that the occurrence of this compound in different tissues might be linked to presence of macrophage-like or simply macrophages cells in some tissues. It could thus be concluded that Thymosin beta 4 does not initiate only in the thymus gland, but it is sustained by high concentrations that is available in the athymic mice tissues. TB-500 is a synthetic peptide version of the natural occurring peptide virtually present in all human as well as animal cells. TB-500 is being used for research purposes only.

TB-500 is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal cells. Thymosin Beta 4 (T4). It is a first-in-class drug candidate that promotes the following*:There are some several advantages associated with the using of TB-500. Only a experienced doctor is able to suggest as to how to use TB-500 compound. These are some of the very useful compounds that help a body not only to grow but also resist several diseases. TB-500 or Thymosin Beta 4 (T4). It is a first-in-class drug candidate that promotes the following::
Decreases inflammation
Allows Keratinocyte migration
Collagen deposition
Angiogenesis that is the growth of new blood cells from the earlier blood vessels, in dermal tissues
Cell differentiation in blood vessels

TB-500 brings up several benefits, and if one is aware of how to use TB-500, s/he would know the great degree of performance of this peptide.. Recent trials by a few of the worlds prominent trainers have got some of the best day-to-day results after they had used this peptide on their animals for quite some time. These trials together with clinical trials have brought about the following benefits that have given results for them as to how to use TB-500 on stallions and mares. The results could be given as: 
Enhanced muscle tone
Increase in muscle growth with great boost in strength and endurance
Relaxed muscle spasm
Increase in exchange of substance among cells
Nutritional components enhanced in the animal
Reduction in inflammation of joints tissues
Stretches connective tissue
Tissue repair encouraged
Well maintained flexibility
No formation of adhesions or fibrous bands in ligaments, tendons and muscles

With these benefits viewed along with the fact that 60% of a horses body weight is that of the presence of muscle, the potential of TB-500 is just evident.

In this world of competition, besides human beings, animals have also fallen in the trap. Thus giving them the right medicine helps to keep them in shape and increase their lifespan. If human beings can crave to live a longer life, is it illogical for animals to wish for the same? Well, the web of races, it seems have taken over humans and animals alike. For those who are interested keep an eye on the latest research about TB-500 (Thymosin Beta 4). It looks to be a promising and beneficial new peptide.





HOW TO USE TB-500 (Thymosin beta 4):
Research has shown that the best results are achieved when using sterile saline solution (Sodium Chloride Injection BP 0.9%) to mix TB-500 (thymosin beta4).

Important: Only prepare the vials that will be used immediately. If using doses that are lower than the recommended dose, prepared vials must be stored in the fridge and be used within 8 days.

Vial preparation: Remove the plastic protective cap of the sealed vial containing the powder of peptides. Insert the filled syringe of 2ml of sodium chloride solution into the rubber top of the vial and release the 2ml of sodium chloride into the vial. Remove the syringe and gently rotate the vial until the powder is completely dissolved. Ensure that the solution is well mixed with all powder thoroughly dissolved for maximum safety and effectiveness.

Administration: A Subcutaneous (S/C) inj.

Frequency: Research studies have further shown that one (10mg. vial) Sub-Q Inj. each week for six consecutive weeks provides the best results. There after, use only one (10mg. vial) per month. It's best to give the Sub-Q Inj. 6 days before intense work outs. Therefore for best results, one vial per Sub-Q injection per week for 6 consecutive weeks, then 1 vial per month (the glass vial is 2ml, with 10mg. of TB-500 per vial), so it is 10mg/2ml).

Contraindications: No known contraindications exists with other research peptides, however the product has not been thoroughly tested to know its full contraindications. The product should not be used if the subject is pregnant or breast feeding.

Storage: Store the product at room temperature in a non humid environment. An opened vile can be kept for up to 8 days in refrigerated storage.

Source Do you know how to use TB-500? Read On

----------

